# Calming Paste



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

As in Quietex? I've used it in the past at shows or gymkhanas where my horse was a little too hot for my liking. It works very well, it takes the edge off without compromising their energy levels. You could also try something with Valerian root in it. It's an all natural plant product that relieves anxiety in both animals and people. I've had good luck with this stuff as well. Relax Blend™ - Equine Health Supplement


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

yes it is called Quietex, how long does it last, I believe the box says 8 hrs. thanks


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

you can also use a magnesium supplement.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

There are several pastes on the market with varying effectiveness. Quietex is pretty effective at taking the edge off a spooky/hot horse. It contains Valerian though which is illegal in most competitions. USEF just approved tryptophan which is the main ingrediant in B-Kalm. Although some horse's aren't very effected by it. Calm and Cool has both Valerian root and Tryptophan but takes 2-4 hours (my personal experience was closer to 4) to kick in. I'd buy a few tubes and just see what works the best with your horse. Most of these pastes I've found last about 4 hours or so.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Upnover, just curious why valerian is illegal in competitions?


----------



## DaysofThunder (Apr 24, 2009)

Thiamine Injection works really well and is not illegal for competiton


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

"The United States Equestrian Federation's drugs and medication rules are clear: Anything that's given to a horse, in any way, with the intent to alter the horse's performance, be it through pain control or temperament adjustment, is not permitted. That means anything you give your horse--homeopathic, herbal, or otherwise--that's meant to calm him or make him more comfortable is illegal unless expressly permitted by the USEF." 

Here's a good article I found on the subject: http://www.buzzle.com/articles/using-natural-supplements-for-your-performance-horses.html

Quietex works fine if you just want to trail ride or do low level showing.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Hmm, I might have to try this with my Foxtrotter geldings. Has anyone used this during training at all?

My nine year old gets hyper under saddle and my three year old is just spooky all over. I'm working on it but it's slow going.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry not to sound like a grouchy gus but I have to jump in here. I wouldn't recommend giving a calming paste for the purpose of riding a calm horse. That comes with time, patience and good solid training. I get the need to want to have a calm ride but you have a hot horse and drugs are not the solution. My horse was a hot mess when I first bought her and nothing but time and patience has helped. Again, sorry for raining on the parade here.


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm only going to use it for long trail rides.I dont show.I just want to take the edge off a little.I will probably only use it a couple times a year,if that.

onetoomany: I dont have a calm horse, why in the world would you use it for one.I have a Arabian,very hot and spooky.I have been working with him on his spookyness,but cant do much for him being hot.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

I apologize but I didn't word that well. I don't think it should be used for the express intent of making a horse calm so you can have a calm ride. I have an Arab mare that has a very questionable past. She is highly reactive and hot and I have never given her a sedative as nothing will take the place of time and patience. She is much better than when I first bought her but she will always be a hot horse. When you buy a hot horse there are consequences if you are not prepared to deal with them you should not buy a hot horse. To me it sounds like you need to spend a lot of time getting some wet saddle blankets through good hard work.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Upnover, just curious why valerian is illegal in competitions?



EternalSun answered your question! MY question is, why did they legalize Tryptophan then?! I've actually called USEF and asked different show stewards and no one can give me an answer!


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

why does someone always have to bash me about my posts, I was just asking a question?? I know I have a hot horse and I have had ALOT of wet saddle blankets Thank You.Makes me not want to post here again.:evil:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

What about daily supplement? If you say give calm&cool pellets on daily basis. You are not suppose to give them on day of show?


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have never used a calming paste or any kind of pellets, I dont go to shows, I just ride for pleasure.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nldiaz66 said:


> why does someone always have to bash me about my posts, I was just asking a question?? I know I have a hot horse and I have had ALOT of wet saddle blankets Thank You.Makes me not want to post here again.:evil:


Sorry... I didn't try to bash or screw your post. Just was an interesting answer brought up, so I asked couple questions.
My question about the pellets was just from curiosity, not related to your question.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

"Consider the difference between valerian and chamomile. Both have calming effects. The difference is that valerian can actual alter a horse's state beyond what is normal while chamomile could only restore a horse to its normal state of calmness. Valerian can cause a horse that is normally not very calm to become calm or even sedated. On the other hand, giving a chamomile to a horse that is normally tense or high-strung would not have much of a sedating effect. Chamomile is effective in restoring a normally calm horse to its regular state under stressful conditions such as a show"

Upnover - I'm guessing that chamomile works the same as Tryptophan. It doesn't alter your horse's natural disposition like Valerian, it just soothes them a bit and helps the refocus.


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

kitten_Val: that comment wasnt for you, I know you were just asking a question and I answered it.I have never used any of the pellets, I was just wondering about the paste I seen it in the feed store and picked it up, haven't used it yet, I might not never use it. I was just wondering if anyone had ever used it and what the results were.With a hot horse and my courage not up very high I figured I may need it one day.I'm farely new to the horse world,I have only owned them for about 9 months and my arabian for 6 months.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

huh.... I never knew anything like this existed. Don't think I would use it for riding, but maybe farrier visits or for a horse that doesn't do well in a trailer.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nldiaz66 said:


> kitten_Val: that comment wasnt for you, I know you were just asking a question and I answered it.






nldiaz66 said:


> I have never used any of the pellets, I was just wondering about the paste I seen it in the feed store and picked it up, haven't used it yet, I might not never use it. I was just wondering if anyone had ever used it and what the results were.With a hot horse and my courage not up very high I figured I may need it one day.I'm farely new to the horse world,I have only owned them for about 9 months and my arabian for 6 months.


I actually tried quietex paste once before the vet visit on my that time VERY nervous paint. All I can say it didn't work a minute. Lol! She was completely nuts even after the paste. I gave it 4 (or 6 whatever is recommended on tube) hours before and it just didn't work. Actually we tried to give her calming shots too before the farrier (I don't remember the name of the medication, but it was from the vet), and it didn't work at all also. 

If he's really nervous I'd suggest to may be try that daily supplement for couple months (like Calm&Cool). I know number of people doing that and the horses calmed down a lot. I ended up giving it to my paint because she was like "OMG" all the time (in field and ourside), and she seems to be more relaxed (i give just 1/2 - 1/3 or recommended portion). Now I want to try and move her away from this stuff to see how it'll go.


----------

